# My new song.



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Go for it. After playing it, tell one thing you like and one not so much. 

It’s got words. I’ll share the first performance in a few days. I hope @Bachololic takes a look. And the jazzers too. The Fm chord in the verse is fun. 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?media/classy-lady-original-notation.3294/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

AFAIK, putting up actual notation for a music written by a forum member is a first for the GC Forum
I have printed it and will try the progression.
Unfortunately, I can't read, so my attempts will be sadly lacking.
Looking forward to hearing your performance in a few days.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dave
I can say that you're an upstanding member and I really appreciate your input with this. There is alot of potential with this one I believe mostly because of its simplicity.

LMK how it works out. please share with others.

cheers


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

When I click the link it takes me to a different thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fretzel said:


> When I click the link it takes me to a different thread.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Dave
> I can say that you're an upstanding member and I really appreciate your input with this. There is alot of potential with this one I believe mostly because of its simplicity.
> 
> LMK how it works out. please share with others.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words. Much appreciated.

I might be skilled at forum related stuff, but my guitar playing skills are extremely weak. I have an atrocious sense of rhythm, a limited (and confused) understanding of theory and my aging fingers are loosing the little speed that I had.

I love the colourful "sounds" of jazz and am presently trying to learn a few movable jazz chords with the root on "E" and "A".

I tried the chord progression last night but I was very tired and couldn't give it the attention and focus it deserves.

I was hoping @Mooh @Merlin @amagras (and many others that can read) might see this thread, play your notation and comment.

Hopefully someone will post of a recording of their interpretation of "Classy Lady". I'd really like to hear it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My day is really packed, mostly away from my computer, but tonight or tomorrow I don't mind tabbing this for the tab folks (I use Finale Print Music). I played through it just now and it's kind of cool with a variety of rhythms. I suppose I could do a short recording too, if folks want to play along.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys are swell. I have a a piano and singing version that I’ll poste later this week.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

First one set in the open position, second one an octave higher at fret 5. I guessed about a couple of things like the number of beats in bar 8 and a note location or two. Happy to edit if necessary.


----------

